#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Is pijpen haram?

## sorayahabibi

Hallo iedereen,

mijn vriendinnen en ik waren eens aan het praten over halal en haram; wat mag en wat niet mag.Toen kwamen we bij het onderwerp sex. We wisten dat anale sex haram is en ik zei dat pijpen en beffen(sorry voor de woorden) ook haram was. Toen volgde er een discussie, sommige zeiden (alle de meesten) dat het wel halal is , hoewel ik dat echt niet begrijp heb ik altijd goed gehoord dat het haram is; 

Mijn vraag is dus: is het Halal of haram?


Moge ik zo spoedig mogelijk een antwoord krijgen(alle nie dat dit mij echt interesseert of zo , maar hoe meer een mens weet des te beter)

ok alvast bedankt you all

----------


## maroccia

Salaam wa alikoum ,


Om even op je vraag terug te komen of pijpen wel of niet haram is kan ik je het volgende zeggen. Ik ben geen geleerde of zo en mijn kennis is ook niet zodanig dat ik kan zeggen dat ik het 100% zeker weet, maar ook ik heb deze vraag meerdere malen gevraagd aan verschillende mensen en dit is wat ik ervan begrepen heb. Er bestaat idd wel wat onverschilligheid over. De ene geleerde zegt dat het haram is , omdat het niet rein zou zijn maar vele andere geleerden zeggen dat het halal is en dat een man met zijn vrouw alles mag doe op sexueel gebied behalve de anala sex (hier zijn ook wat hadieths over geschreven). Ook is er een boek: Bruidgeschenk voor het bruidspaar..die erg uitgebreid over het onderwerp sex praat. Misschien kun je een keer dit boek gaan lezen. Persoonlijk denk ik dat het is toegestaan,maar Allah A3lam...

Ik weet dat niet echt een antwoord op je vraag is, maar ik heb je in ieder geval iets meegegeven..hoop ik... Succes met het vergaren van kennis! 

Blijf zoeken....




Wa Salaam,


Moroccia

----------

